# Refugio County buck



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

I shot this buck Monday morning at around 7:30 am at our lease near Woodsboro. Scored 147 B&C and was aged at 5 1/2.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice deer, I have family in Woodsboro. Where about is your lease?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Heck of deer! Congrats!


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

AM Cloutier said:


> I shot this buck Monday morning at around 7:30 am at our lease near Woodsboro. Scored 147 B&C and was aged at 5 1/2.


Nice deer, who scored it for you, is there an offical scorer around Woodsboro or Refugio now days?? I see a few taxidermists open up and come and go but never bother or can qualify for offical scorer??? My lease is underwater and got 1 inch more of rain today!!Lol


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Nice Deer! That should make Thanksgiving dinner taste a little better!!*
*GOBBLE-GOBBLE! Congrats!*


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bottom Finder said:


> Nice deer, I have family in Woodsboro. Where about is your lease?


Me too,well actualy Refugio.You know the Tuttles? Robert and Kyle.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Way to go! Congrats


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fine lookin buck! Tall heavy brow tines look good. Nice symetrical rack. Very nice, sir........Congrats,,,,Jim


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice buck. Palm trees, pool? Do you live in a resort?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tommy2000 said:


> Very nice buck. Palm trees, pool? Do you live in a resort?


he's big league'ng it 

very nice deer for the area. congrats


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

I hunt on the Welder McCann. Low fence ranch and we have a rancher/biologist that ages, weighs, and scores all of our deer. Not an official scorer but he is pretty accurate. We are on a management program so we shoot cull bucks 8 pts or less at least 3 1/2 yrs old and we shoot trophy bucks that have to be 9 pts or better and need to be at least 5 1/2 yrs old. Any trophy shot that is 4 1/2 gets a one yr penalty and a 3 1/2 gets a two yr penalty. You can still shoot a cull but no trophy.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

AM Cloutier said:


> I hunt on the Welder McCann. Low fence ranch and we have a rancher/biologist that ages, weighs, and scores all of our deer. Not an official scorer but he is pretty accurate. We are on a management program so we shoot cull bucks 8 pts or less at least 3 1/2 yrs old and we shoot trophy bucks that have to be 9 pts or better and need to be at least 5 1/2 yrs old. Any trophy shot that is 4 1/2 gets a one yr penalty and a 3 1/2 gets a two yr penalty. You can still shoot a cull but no trophy.


That is funny you say that because I hunt on the southwestern portion of the McFaddin Ranch which extends from Refugio to Skidmore. We are on the exact same management program as you are on the Welder. There have been some pretty nice deer taken from that area.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

mansfieldcrazy32 said:


> That is funny you say that because I hunt on the southwestern portion of the McFaddin Ranch which extends from Refugio to Skidmore. We are on the exact same management program as you are on the Welder. There have been some pretty nice deer taken from that area.


The Welder McCan is really not a ranch per se, it is a lease group of several trusts and different owership tracts that was put together by John Welder and Claude McCan, it was around 55,000 acres as reported by Noel Adams there old game bioligist in several publications. John Welder and Claude McCann are both now dead, there was a disolution of the partnership and now it )i s only run and owned by Kerry McCann, son of Claude, there is no McFaden Ranch in this group to my knowledge, but Kerry is certainly wealthy enuff to buy it, Kerry has his own family ranch called McFaden over at McFaden off of US 77. He has Kirt Fenderbocker as a hired game bilogist. I beleive you are mistaken and are actually on the Welder-McCann but now operated by Mcfadden Enterprizes which I was told was Kerry McCans llc to operate the old Welder-McCann lease group, there are several pastures on the Welder-McCann it does run from US 77 over to US 181. I may be wrong but seeing your post earlier made me think twice about what ranch and where and who actually owns it, I am thinking your lease is on the Laura thompson Barrow or some other Driskell heir, when you write out a check who do you write it you?? (asks Nosey the online chat clown) I did not hatch this info I merely heard it from a wise old owl at the Dairy Queen at Woodsboro and Us 77)LOL


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

blackhogdog said:


> The Welder McCan is really not a ranch per se, it is a lease group of several trusts and different owership tracts that was put together by John Welder and Claude McCan, it was around 55,000 acres as reported by Noel Adams there old game bioligist in several publications. John Welder and Claude McCann are both now dead, there was a disolution of the partnership and now it )i s only run and owned by Kerry McCann, son of Claude, there is no McFaden Ranch in this group to my knowledge, but Kerry is certainly wealthy enuff to buy it, Kerry has his own family ranch called McFaden over at McFaden off of US 77. He has Kirt Fenderbocker as a hired game bilogist. I beleive you are mistaken and are actually on the Welder-McCann but now operated by Mcfadden Enterprizes which I was told was Kerry McCans llc to operate the old Welder-McCann lease group, there are several pastures on the Welder-McCann it does run from US 77 over to US 181. I may be wrong but seeing your post earlier made me think twice about what ranch and where and who actually owns it, I am thinking your lease is on the Laura thompson Barrow or some other Driskell heir, when you write out a check who do you write it you?? (asks Nosey the online chat clown) I did not hatch this info I merely heard it from a wise old owl at the Dairy Queen at Woodsboro and Us 77)LOL


I think you are right,i beleive that is Barrow property he is talking about..not sure though.I grew up in that area over on hwy774 my grandfather worked the SaltCreek ranch til the day he past.Most of the land on hwy774 is owned by the Braymens(SP?) heir to the O'Conner's not blood related,the Braymens were adopted.Long story behind that.My grandfather (Mr.Marcial Bernal) used to lease dump trucks to the O'Conners back in the day.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Darn, that buck was the bomb! Way to go!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Me too,well actualy Refugio.You know the Tuttles? Robert and Kyle.


My folks probably do. My mom is from Woodsboro and my dad is from Refugio. I know everytime I go to Woodsboro to visit my granddad I stop into Tuttles to load up on their smoked pork sausage. It is the best I have ever eaten.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Tuttles is a good place to take your meat to get processed if you want to get about half your meat back.. I know to many who have been down that road including myself.. Nice buck AM...I used to lease property from Mr. Malone over next to the O'Brians.. I think there is a 2cooler who is on there now...Walker


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I think you are right,i beleive that is Barrow property he is talking about..not sure though.I grew up in that area over on hwy774 my grandfather worked the SaltCreek ranch til the day he past.Most of the land on hwy774 is owned by the Braymens(SP?) heir to the O'Conner's not blood related,the Braymens were adopted.Long story behind that.My grandfather (Mr.Marcial Bernal) used to lease dump trucks to the O'Conners back in the day.


Small wolrd for sure, We sold trailer loads of black angus bulls to John Tatton and also to Welders, Danny Brahmen and Louise Onconnor, Heards, Obriens all over in Refugio County, most of the older guys have all passed away now, I bet i saw your Grandfather for sure, my uncle and I went up to Missouri and bought some wagons and mules fwith John Tatton to use with fence building crews making water traps for cattle that had never pen in a pen, those were the glory days for sure for me in Refugio County. There is a girl I met whose dad was a foreman in Refugio county and now she is a lawyer in Dallas at a title firm, is that your sister?? She had a terrier dog i am thinking??


----------

